# What is a good target sight?



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

You are going to get as many different answers as there are shooters. The biggies that I can think of (in no particular order) are Sureloc, CBE, Shibuya. I know I missed several. Here's a link to another thread that asked basically the same question. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1489680&highlight=target+sight You can do a search of the forum to find more information.


----------



## Bowtechie (Jan 20, 2003)

I like my Shibuya Ultima CPX sight for a scope setup.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

check out the system by Brian Davis


----------



## straitshotjohn (May 8, 2011)

I like the cbe with a scope for open and spot hogg hog it for everything else


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I prefer the AXCEL 3000 or AXCEL 4500. Lots of room on the Vertical site bar, etched in "numbers" for use in getting your site tape data, TONS of windage travel and the scope rod holder has matched markings on it to match the etched markers on the windage adjustment knob. 30 clicks per turn on windage and elevation, Vibration Dampener (optional) on the site extension.
Several options on site extension length with etched numbers and solid detents for site extension.
Double screws for setting your 2nd and 3rd axis.

IMHO, one of the best, if not the best target site out there....but again, there are several others too.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Just got a Sword Titan today and it seems to be a really good sight. It's simple and seems like it'll work great, though it's not as fancy as some of the top brands if that doesn't bother you. What I like about it though is you can have a whole setup (sight, scope, and lens) for under $300.

If you have the money though, I'd look into the Axcel line of sights. I've heard really good things about the those.


----------



## woodnsoul (Jan 4, 2011)

Take a look at Detlef's DS Advantage with a long bar - a truly quality sight. Toss on a True Spot or Sure-Loc scope and you got a winner - uhh, you gotta shot it, of course. :wink:


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Truball AX series


----------



## Bownut61 (Dec 15, 2007)

I've had a Copper John A.N.T.s. I still have a Sure Loc Supreme and Challenger. Last year I got an Axcel 3000 for Field. By far the best sight I've owned. A reply above describes the Axcel to a T. Easiest sight I ever plummed. Love how all axis adjust. Very rugged too. I've owned Viper and Extreme scopes. Just bought an Apex. I like the flat spot on the Extremes and Apex. Meshs nicely with the Axcel mount so the scope can't loosen and turn. Hope this helps!!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

In all my years I have used nothing but CBE for tournament and in the field hunting.

Scott archery and Custom Bow equipment make an excellant product.

Check them out for rock solid equipment that flat last a lifetime.
DB


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

CBE for me. I have used a good number of the top sights over the years and in my opinion none of them make a better sight then what CBE offers. Some may be fancier or have "extra features" but they aren't better or more solid. 

I actually just bought another one the other day.


----------



## sps3172 (Dec 14, 2007)

I recently switched to the Shibuya CPX series sights. I can't imagine a better sight than the standard CPX for $250.

Most archery folks seem stuck on the 'buy American' thing and the Shibuya is Japanese. Do yourself a favor and at least check it out. I can't imagine anyone would be disappointed with the price or the features/performance.


----------



## bell47 (May 20, 2011)

I just got a Sword Titan for my first "target" sight. LOVE IT!


----------



## scottranderson (Aug 9, 2009)

My first target sight was tox nail driver it was good. but i got another one these days a sureloc suprem 550 i love it with a black eagle .70 lens 35mm. but if i was to get another i would spend less money and by a beiter scope. but the axcel sight and cbe and sureloc and shibuya are all great sights and would all do the job perfactly forever.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

bell47 said:


> I just got a Sword Titan for my first "target" sight. LOVE IT!


That's a decent sight if your just getting your feet wet in FS and can't afford a better sight. But it really doesn't compare to a CBE, Shibuya, Axcel, or Hogg Father. Not even close really.


----------



## bell47 (May 20, 2011)

Kade said:


> That's a decent sight if your just getting your feet wet in FS and can't afford a better sight. But it really doesn't compare to a CBE, Shibuya, Axcel, or Hogg Father. Not even close really.


I really like my Titan, and no it didn't break the bank. One day, when i grow up I'll get a big boy sight like kade.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

bell47 said:


> I really like my Titan, and no it didn't break the bank. One day, when i grow up I'll get a big boy sight like kade.


:chortle: thats not what I mean. If you can't spend or don't want to spend $500 on a new setup then the Sword is good enough to get the job done. But it isn't in the same class as a CBE, Shibuya, or Axcel. 

Kind of like how the Civic is a great car but it isn't a Benz.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

xring1 said:


> check out the system by Brian Davis


+1 .


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

CBE Elite Target for me. I have had them all and CBE is the best hands down. I still currently own a Axcell and it's about to go down the road. It definatley feels heavier than the CBE Elite to me I haven't weighed them but they are both on identical bows and there both set up exactly the same. I just prefer the way the CBE operates. I have had other CBE's in the past and never had a single problem with any of them ever. Can't say the same for the Sure Loc, Copper John, Tox, or the Axcell.


----------



## jlazar (Dec 2, 2008)

The previous comments about the Sword Titan being "sub-par" - bull****, spend as much as you want on a sight, but the marks are what make you accurate. I'll just say that the sword sight is manufactured as solid as anything, the moving mechanism, while not as fancy as others, still gets you into any mark range you want, without any issue (for me anyway). Sight set - done - now it's all up to how well I shoot. I can hit spots at up to 120 yards at my range if I "shoot" right - this has nothing to do with my sight. it's already set


----------



## jlazar (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh - and I spend about 5 seconds adjusting my sight before I shoot after ranging the target


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

I've owned a variety of sights from Axcel, Tox, Copper John, Shibuya, older CBE, Davis, and a Sword Titan. There are quite a few decent sights out there. Myself, I prefer sights that have elevation adjustment knobs on both top and bottom. That's just personal preference but does exclude a few of the venders mentioned.

Toxonics: Had a few models of the Toxonics, mostly naildrivers. Good sight, heavy. You just don't hear much about Tox target sights anymore. Seems like they've been OBE and other manufacturers. 

Copper John: Found a new one at a dirt cheap price. Picked it up to try. Very light, made me wonder about its durability. Wasn't really fond of the 3rd axis adjustment, which was on a ball type fixture. Re-sold the sight before even putting it on my bow. 

Still own two Shibuya Ultimas 365. Underrated sight. Light weight, durable, good 2nd/3rd axis adjustment. Entire windage unit can be removed, which is a plus or minus depending on perspective. Used to be a new Shibuya was around $240, but that isn't the case any more. Last I knew, lancaster was a major distributor of shibuyas and had spare parts and would do warranty work. Down side is they're metric, so make sure to keep the allen wrenches that come with the sight handy. Like the looks of their new windage unit. Just not going to spend the money to upgrade two sights I keep as back up.

Sword Titan: Not a bad sight. Shot one for a summer to try. Heard some good things about them and the design appeared solid. That was a couple years ago and I don't believe mine had 3rd axis adjustment or gang elevation adjustment. Gang elevation adjustment was kind of mute being the center rod had a heavy thread and one turn moved the sight quite a bit. That in itself was a slight negative and it would probably serve Sword to put a finer thread rod for slight adjustments.

CBE: don't remember much about that sight. Wasn't a newer model so can't comment on those.

Davis: another underrated sight for a good price. A little heavy, but sturdy. Quite a few attachments available. Currently use one w/ a pin housing for hunting. Fine adjustments for both windage and elevation. No gang adjustment, which hopefully is something they can add in the future. 3rd axis adjustment can be a little tricky. Seems to hold true, but I would like to see how well it holds up for dot shooting over a summer.

Axcel: own two AX3000s w/o dampner. Like these sights. Not too heavy, gang adjustment for elevation, and decent 2nd/3rd axis adjusment. Removeable scope block and a spare can be purchased for different size scopes. Only real negative I can find about the sight is the funky cut off allen wrenches that come with the sight to make 2nd/3rd axis adjustments.


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

jlazar said:


> The previous comments about the Sword Titan being "sub-par" - bull****, spend as much as you want on a sight, but the marks are what make you accurate. I'll just say that the sword sight is manufactured as solid as anything, the moving mechanism, while not as fancy as others, still gets you into any mark range you want, without any issue (for me anyway). Sight set - done - now it's all up to how well I shoot. I can hit spots at up to 120 yards at my range if I "shoot" right - this has nothing to do with my sight. it's already set


I couldn't agree more! I have the Trident Competition and it hasn't let me down either. One of the most solid sights out there and easy to set up.


----------

